# Winter arrived earlier... advice please?



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

I got Runy past October as a birthday present and it was the best present I could ever have. 

In the past few days Runy has been in and out from the vet clinics but he's finally recovering and he is even gaining the weight he lost while sick. And now that he's healthy I don't want him to get sick again and with winter he could get a cold, flu or many other bad symptoms. 

So, I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice on what to do to prevent him from getting sick or some homemade remedies, it's our first winter together and I don't want him to get sick again. Vets can get very expensive and if there's anything I can do to prevent it, I'll be happy to do it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What was his illness? You could run a humidifier, keep a thin coat on him. Don't kiss him when you're sick. Keep him away from other dogs that you don't know.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> What was his illness? You could run a humidifier, keep a thin coat on him. Don't kiss him when you're sick. Keep him away from other dogs that you don't know.


he had a stomach infection and then some kind of allergy on his nose. he's fine now after taking antibiotics and the right meds. But i don't know how sensible he can be to cold weather and rain. it started raining a week ago and the problem is that he doesn't like to poop or pee inside the house. he has to go outside or he won't do anything. I always put a hoodie or a sweater on but i don't know if that's enough to prevent him from getting a cold, and if that's the case i was wondering if there's any home remedy for colds.

so is it true that he can get my illness too? I always thought it was a myth but i guess i'll have to keep the kisses to a limit.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the best way to preventing sickness is making sure he is on a good food which will help his overall health. 

I always provide Jaxx with covers inside the house too. He seems to be a lot more sensitive to cold than we are and since I keep our apartment around 68 degrees (F) he prefers to be under the blankets when he is cold.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think a sweater is probably a good idea- but I would not worry too much. Getting chilly for a minute does not cause sickness. It is weakened immune systems and/or exposure to illness that causes sickness. Getting cold causing an actual cold is a little bit of an old wives tale. Obviously being cold all the time puts stress on the body and that can weaken your immune system but it sounds like you are doing plenty to keep him warm and cosy- it is not like he lives outside or anything!

If it is an inhaled allergy he has then a humidifier can help sometimes.

A dog cannot catch a cold or flu from a human. It is just not possible. Some diseases are shared between people and dogs but they are few and far between, google zoonotic diseases between humans and dogs you can get a list. You could transmit parasites between you two but not a cold or flu.


----------

